# How often do you water?



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys and girls just thought I'd check-in on this subject and see how some of the rest of us water our plants. Currently I use 3-5 gallon buckets. I have one reveg in 5 gal, one new bagseed in 5 gallon. They are both in flower and are doing well. I watered every 5-6 days in veg and now water 3-5 days in flower. I check moisture with my finger sticking it about a inch down in the soil, If its dry to the touch time to water. My temps are around 77-82, I'm running 175 watt mh,150 watt hps,70 watt hps and flouro side lighting. What is strange to me is at watering I use maybe half a gallon of water but the girls look happy. I wonder should I give them water till the bottom drips or if it aint broke dont fix it? Let me know how you water,how much and how often. Thanks


----------



## soulsmoker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Kalikisu, I'm in my first grow right now using 3 gallon buckets because I have a height issue so didn't need them getting too huge.. Anyways I am currently watering about every 3-4 days.. I water them until some of the water is draining out of the bottom of the buckets.. Once it seems like it is done draining, its back into the grow room..  Also from what I've been told and read if you really don't want to water the plants for 6 days cause of laziness or going out town or something, you water until it drains, wait about 20-30 minutes, then water until it drains again.. This then makes sure that the root wad is fully saturated.. Good luck, I'm right there with ya, and I'm sure you'll get some more help from more experienced growers..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

if it aint broke dont fix it ,,,,

i water my plants when they need it ,,some need more than others that are in the same size pots ,,,and some need watering everyday others 1 every 4 days ,,,its each to there own i suppose :48:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 26, 2009)

just water each plant indevidually, when their almost bone dry


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2009)

Every 2 days it seems for the girl in soil.... the DWC needs water to be added daily... they drink like crazy...


----------



## 420thestoner (Feb 26, 2009)

i all ways let it drain out. i start mine then take them out side so im only watering in a 24oz cup but i allways wait untill water runs out. if there real dry i water then let stand for 10 to 30 min then water again.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in 5 gal buckets too. I tried a gallon of water and it over ran my trays. Then I did 1/2 gallon and none ran out and I had to water again pretty soon. Today I tried 3/4 gallon and got some good run out but not so much as to run over. I dig down as far as my two fingers can reach--if it's dry I water; if it's even damp, I wait. I'm running 1200w in the South so I'm probably heating up more than you, but I water every 3-5 days. Good luck.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys and girls. I havent really had any watering problems but have started some new strains that seem to drink alot more than my ol' sats. They are indica dom. I hope this will serve those who have watering problems. Keep er green


----------



## Medman (Feb 27, 2009)

Each one of my girls drinks 2 gals a piece every 3 days   

I can't wait to see the root system on these after harvest.

They sure are pretty though. Its seems the sativa drinks a little more heavily than the rest for me.


----------



## phatpharmer (Feb 27, 2009)

I grow my girls in 1 gal pots and give them 500ml every other day in veg and 750ml everyother day in flower!


----------



## Medman (Feb 27, 2009)

PP your avatar makes me smile everytime. What a kodak moment. Reminds me of the traveling Gnome commercials. I can just imagine that ad.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 27, 2009)

Learn to tell when your plants need water by lifting the bucket...if it's got any significant weight to it, the medium is good.

 If you are unsure..watch the leaves; if they start to droop, your medium is too dry. 

 I let my medium dry out as much as possible to develop a stronger rootbase.


----------

